# Race Valeting Vs Audi TTS Sprint Blue Protection Detail



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi folks, well today I had booked in a sprint blue Audio TTS, the car is 2 months old now and the owner wanted some nice protection put on to help with the maintenance.

Today was a strange day weather wise, arrived @ 9am to bright blue sun shine but then soon came over with thick clouds luckily missed out of the showers for thw whole day.

On first inspection this is what the car looked like, the owner hadn't touched it since he picked it up from Audi.

Befores:























































First job was to tackle the wheels, I used AS Smart wheels and and selection of brushes and the tyres/arches were cleaned using g101.

Before:



















After:




























I then clean all the door/boot shuts using my swissvax style brush and some g101 then rinsed.

Next up was a citrus pre-wash applied to the lowers and left for a few mins before rinsing.

The car was then foamed using hyper wash and left to dwell for a few mins then rinsed.

Next up a 2bm wash using z sponge and some dodo b2bm shampoo then rinsed.

Next up was some tardis which was applied to the lowers to remove some excess tar spots before claying.

Then clayed using sonus green hardly any contamination came off pretty suprised really, but shows the had prepped the car up to a reasonable standard for a dealership anyway.

A quick re-wash and then dried using my miracle drying towel and last touch as drying aid.

Next up the car was LP lite'd due to being pretty clean and mark free, this was applied via a german applicator panel at a time then buffed using eurow buffing towels.

Next up was the first coat of fk1000p this was applied to the whole car inc door/boot shuts and also wheels then buffed again using eurow towels after leaving for approx 20mins for curing.

Next up I cleaned all the exterior glass using my glass cloths and megs glass cleaner, then the exhausts were polished using megs nxt metal polish.

Before:










After:










Then the exterior plastics and tyres were dressed using Zaino.

Now it was time to move onto the interior, its was fully hoovered out and then time to access the dye transfer onto the cream leather :doublesho










This was cleaned using some mild g101 and a leather brush and a clean mf

50/50



















All the plastics were cleaned using g101 and then dressed using poorboys natural look dressing applied via mf.

The interior glass was then cleaned and then time to apply the 2nd coat of fk1000.

This again was given a 20 min curing time before buffing.

And finally the exterior glass was treated with rainx.

Now the final pics: ENJOY













































































































Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Total time was 6 hrs

Owner was deleighted and now booked in for quarterly maintenance :thumb:

Thanks for looking 
Paul​


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Paul, nice colour as well...


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:, lovely colour too


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovely colour 

top work Paul :thumb: 
with him being on a quarterly plan are you applying any sort of protectant on the leather after cleaning?


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Awsome car and you've certainly brung the paint colour out. Top jop! :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice finish indeed - really like that TT :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

mteam said:


> Lovely colour
> 
> top work Paul :thumb:
> with him being on a quarterly plan are you applying any sort of protectant on the leather after cleaning?


Hi Jack

The leather was fully conditioned using sonus conditioner after cleaning via foam applicator.

I will be getting some kind of protectant for the leather though if it keeps having bad dye transfer like this again, the owner goes to the gym every day and thinks it could be the dye from his shorts so he's going to put a towel on the seat to see whether its the shorts or jeans giving off the dye.

Paul


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work - the new shape TT's are finally starting to grow on me :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Paul :thumb: really like the TTS, the colour really shows off the curves and angles very well.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work Paul, great colour.:thumb:
I have a new TTS-R booked for the end of month and rather looking forward to it now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely work Paul, great colour.:thumb:
> I have a new TTS-R booked for the end of month and rather looking forward to it now.


Thanks Rob must admit, I have a soft spot for the new shape TT, done a few of the roadsters now but this was my first TTS.

Looks great in sprint blue I must say.

Paul


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a cracking before and after you changed the calipers as well:wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> Wow that's a cracking before and after you changed the calipers as well:wave:


lol you get the idea anyway...
:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> lol you get the idea anyway...
> :thumb:


lol, yeah cracking job though mate. I really like the TTS shame it's a 4 Cyclinder though! Would be even more desirable with a V6!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Paul, love the 50/50 on the seat.:lol:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks Superb


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work there, it looks good


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks spot on Paul :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good mate and love the colour.


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Spot on job Paul :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Spot on job Paul, My brov as a copper can get the address from the plate as you did not blank it out. Good job he is a good boy.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely car. Pal of mine has one!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice work.Good choice of car and colour.
I'm sure I've seen one like that somewhere else lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

lofty said:


> Nice work.Good choice of car and colour.
> I'm sure I've seen one like that somewhere else lol.


Lucky man 

Its lovely, and the colour really looks stunning once its been detailed.

Paul


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

The difference on the seat was extraordinary!! The alloys had a crazy finish!!! 
Good Work


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent job and what a beautiful car


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments chaps.

Paul


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work, good to see a pro using FK1000p too:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

A beautiful car superbly finished, top job....:thumb:


----------



## HSimon (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats very nearly as clean as mine:wave:, Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Gitski (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice, very nice indeed !:thumb:


Very good work.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

looking good


----------

